# Another 2.0T build thread



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

So the time has come again after months of planning, building and fighting with Canada Post for losing my management chip and not settling the claim FOR 4 MOTNHS!!!







But I digress! Anyway, details about the setup:
TD05h turbo from a 1g dsm (comparable in flow to a saab t3)
custom made stainless equal length mani
custom downpipe
30lb bosch red tops flow tested and cleaned by Witch Hunter Performace
c2 30lb obdII chip
saab blackstone intercooler
1g dsm BOV/DV
DSM flanges from Road Race Engineering








The intercooler is going to be stuffed between the coolant bottle and the engine block with the core lying horizontal, taking advantage of the hood scoop...slightly. It'll be interesting to see how I can cut down on the heat soak, but I won't beable to do that till I can see what kind of intake temps I'm getting initially.
Anyway, the downpipe is getting mocked up this weekend, TIG welded by Jeff at 1st-Try Engineering and the manifold is getting the head flange milled down even. Everything should be wrapping up the weekend of March 17th! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















The c2 software will be my management for a while until I can get a grap on megasquirt interface. But hey, first things first: finish getting the car going. 


_Modified by magics5rip at 8:48 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

What car does your turbo come off? Its very similar like you said to a T3.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

It comes from a 1st gen. eclipse. Flange is slightly different than a T3, but should flow similar amounts of air.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

I would ditch the turbo at least..


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

Its good to get the project off the ground with. Plenty of options are available for bigger turbos, such as the 16g, big 16g, 18g and 20g. Those are just refrences to the size of the compressor side of the turbo. These stock 1g DSM turbos have a 14b and those cars were seeinmg about 175-190hp. Nothing shameful about that!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

So I made progress today and got the downpipe tacked up. A little bit more work left and she is off to be TIG'ed! 
















Tomorrow I'll finish the wastegate piece and then start on finishing the plumbing up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

dsm parts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
2.0T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (the4ork)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (fife78)*

Ok, fabbed up the filled piece that connects the opening for the wastegate housing to the downpipe...sorry, no pictures right now. But it'll be back in my possession on friday, so i'll make sure to show off my hands work








I also put in an order for some DEI Exhaust Wrap for the exhaust manifold. Its rated up to 2000 deg fahrenheit and reduces the amount of heat coming OFF exhaust pieces by 50%. Also, it'll hide my nasty welds on the exhaust mani








This week: order the turbo chip from C2, mill the exhast mani flanges flat, get a few 2.5" couplers and a -4an to -4an 90 degree elbow. Im happy with the progress so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm expecting to make anywhere from 175-190 at the wheels, I think i should be close to that with this set up. If not? 16g turbo here I come!


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

16G? get yourself a nice T3/T04E 46 or 50 trim, you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_16G? get yourself a nice T3/T04E 46 or 50 trim, you'll thank yourself later. 

Didn't think there would be too much support for a japanese turbo on a german automobile forum. I've done a turbo project with a garrett t3, so it was time to do something a little different. 
Plus, I've already grafted a hood scoop on from a subaru legacy, so I might as well keep the Japan/German hybrid theme in play


----------



## Starkey (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_ These stock 1g DSM turbos have a 14b and those cars were seeinmg about 175-190hp. Nothing shameful about that!

bolt on DSM's can see over 200awhp on a 14b. Just starting off the 16g and 20g can me stupid amounts of power for their size (granted its on a strong motor). There's also a large group of turbos that are made with mitsu style flanges. They have mitsu style flanges for up t a GT35R. Check out Precision Turbo & Engine (PTE) and Forced Performance (FP). I say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

dont worry bout it man everyone starts somewhere... i got a momentum 40t off a wrx...equivelent to a big 16g good for around 325whp...i also have a tdo4-13t off a wrx...which is a tad bigger than your 14b...good for around 250whp...but all that is relevant to the motor..with an 8v stock head its up in the air...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Starkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starkey* »_
bolt on DSM's can see over 200awhp on a 14b. Just starting off the 16g and 20g can me stupid amounts of power for their size (granted its on a strong motor). There's also a large group of turbos that are made with mitsu style flanges. They have mitsu style flanges for up t a GT35R. Check out Precision Turbo & Engine (PTE) and Forced Performance (FP). I say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I don't know what some people have against mitsu turbos. DSM's make good power and a wide variety of turbo selections just like every other turbo manufacturer. Plus, just as you said, the GT series turbos also share the same flange. 
I guess most people want to see 400hp out of the gate on ANY 2.0t project








I'll have updates in the next few days as I should be putting the build all together this weekend!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

Ok, so while I'm waiting for the downpipe to be welded (should pick it up on Friday) and await my chip from C2 to show up, I thought I'd cut down the exhaust heat flagne, wrap the mani in the exhaust wrap and clean up one the the wastegate actuators I have. I'll have to do some "special modifications" to the WG actuator to get it to fit properly, but nothing a few welds can't fix








Wrapped mani:








WG Actuators


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

Looking good. I'm running a simliar setup, but with an actual rebuilt Saab T3 unit.
Get some numbers when you are done as I won't get my setup in the car until late May and I'm antsy to see what I'm looking to get.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (nfx)*

nice build man
Canada post lost my k26 back in October.. maybe some1 over there is building a budget kit


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_nice build man
Canada post lost my k26 back in October.. maybe some1 over there is building a budget kit









Damn you, Canucks!
Anyway, I got the downpipe back from being welded and it turned FANTASTIC! This might be the best looking part I have ever made for any project. Enjoy:
























I still have to drill the hole for the wastegated exhause to flow, but thats nothing a 1.5" hole saw and a dremil can't fix! Still have some stuff to do like make the intake pipe, plumb the system from the turbo to the intercooler and brace the turbo but that stuff is small time compared to the downpipe and exhaust mani.
My C2 chip was just shipped, so that should be here early next week. This means I'll get the car all ready to go this weekend and pop the chip in when it gets here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by magics5rip at 7:27 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

Ok, so I put in some long hours this weekend, and had the car completely together AND running! Except for one small problem...
I didn't get the exhaust manifold flanges milled like I said I was going too, and it bit me. There were some exhaust leaks near the head from some slight warpage. Had to tear the setup down and its off to the machine shop tomorrow!
Anyway, here is a pic of the setup all put together. I guess I'll have to clean the bay up after all the winter crap.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

are you running some sort of a hood scoop? if not how are you making that IC efficient?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_are you running some sort of a hood scoop? if not how are you making that IC efficient? 

Yes, I am running a hood scoop.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

pics?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

pics? did you ever run it without the hood scoop? im looking to run an IC.. but not a front mount and in pretty much the same location as yours.. can i run that without a hood scoop?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (Benny The Jetta)*

I'll get some pics up later in the week and hopefully some intake temp logs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

How's it feel?


----------



## DeathAfterPain (Mar 16, 2007)

Whats a Ballpark Number on how much you have spent to do the turbo setup? I like the idea of vacuming the atmosphere into my volkswagen....


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DeathAfterPain)*

How much I have invested: Lets crunch the numbers:
$200 in the exhaust manifold
$150 in the down pipe
$80 in tubing
$50 for intercooler
$110 for injectors ($50 for injectors, $60 for cleaning)
$150 in silicon and Tbolts
$250 for the c2 management
$25 for the exhaust wrap
$100 for the turbo
$50 for BOV and flanges
That adds up to about $1150 so far. However...
I took the exhaust mani to a machine shop today and after a discussion about how warped the flanges were, I have to cut the head flanges off and weld on some new ones. Nothing too difficult but this was my goof. I'll try to have it up and running early next week though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

Hey I'm building a simailar setup on my Jetta. One question why didnt you use the dsm o2 sensor housing? Too restrictive or just wouldnt fit right? The main reason I'm using a dsm turbo its water cooled and it was free. 


_Modified by Winston_Taco at 8:30 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Winston_Taco)*

unfortunatly, you can't flip that exhaust 02 housing over, which is what I would have had to do. It only goes on one way, and it was exiting the exaust back towards the head. So i just bought the turbo outlet flange and made my own housing/downpipe combo. 
If you mount the turbo with the exhaust inlet facing upwards, then you could easily use that 02 housing though.


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

Yea that makes sense I'm doing a log style manifold and the turbo will be underneath similar to the way it sits on a dsm. I hoping to use the stock oil return too. Where did you tap your water lines from? What fittings did you use to fit everything up.


_Modified by Winston_Taco at 8:30 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Winston_Taco)*

Right now, no water line hookups. But I'll definatly be hooking those up at some point. I am going to try and use the DSM water lines and banjo bolts and use the return water line coming off the drivers side of the cylinder head.


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_can i run that without a hood scoop?

Yes, you can, but don't expect it do much cooling in that location without some kind of a scoop there.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (jettadrvr94)*

even the scoop I have will only catch about 1/3 of the cooler, but I may try and duct some air towards it somehow.


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (magics5rip)*

Hey can you set me up with a shopping list of parts to build that downpipe. 
I got the manifold welded up today and decided to invert the turbo. There just Isn't enough room underneath. I didn't cut the hole yet for the outlet because I couldn't decide what I wanted to do this afternoon.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Another 2.0T build thread (Winston_Taco)*

yeah, I beleive you have to invert the turbo to use it on a VW unless you build some crazy manifold. 
Here is what I used to build the downpipe:
-Turbo outlet flange from http://www.roadraceengineering.com ($33)
-1 2.5" stainless U bend from your performance shop of choice ($25)
-Flex section ($30)
-Oxygen sensor bung ($5)
-3 hole 2.5" exhause flange ($25)
I used all stainless and had a shop I know of tig weld it up for me. While you are ordering from Road Race Engineering, be sure to get the compressor outlet flange to make your own plumbing instead of trying to find a way to use the DSM J pipe (I couldn't figure out a way)
Still waiting on my new 8x header flange to come in. Hopefully It'll be here early in the week and I can get this project completed


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

You need a passat 1.8T intercooler man, I ran one on my 2.0T, it will clean up the piping alot.
















I went fmic before i implementing any kind of scoop, but This is the setup i will be using on my 16v when i get around to turboing it. Im pretty sure something like an old 300zx scoop would be perfect for it, along with some kind of airbox below it to duct the hot air out of the cabin while shielding the IC from engine bay heat.


_Modified by yeayeayea at 8:06 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

where are you running the vacuum line from the DV too? shouldn't it go right to the manifold?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

me? it does, but it also went to my boost gauge. 
That was temporary. It was later hooked to the brake booster line where there is a green cap from the factory. The DV was then hooked directly to the manifold.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

yeayeayea how did you run that IC there? did you have a hood scoop or something? 
would i get the IC from a 99 passat wagon w. 1.8t


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

yeayeayea, what kind of intake air temps are you seeing with that setup?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Well the silver tube was connected to the lower bumper duct. When driving, it provided decent cooling, but sitting still was awful. It was a stepping stone between unintercooled and a front mount while we sorted the setup out. I didnt have any way of doing any data logging, I had thought about installing a thermistor in the intake tube to monitor temps but that never happened.
When I run that setup on my 16v, it will be with a scoop and airbox. Im guessing the sedan and wagon versions of the passat 1.8t are the same.


_Modified by yeayeayea at 1:14 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

Nice buildup! Good to see some homebrew flava. 
I'm finishing my ABA project this week - it has a WRX turbo top mounted on the log manifold (it's a Mitsubishi turbo - I think a TE05G ?). I've heard it's compressor map is similar to a T3-super60 - when I dyno it, I'll know for sure. I'll post some pics of my setup to date if any of you are curious.
Anyhoo, my question is: what size are the oil supply threads on the Mitsubishi turbo? I think they are metric, but I'm clueless as to the size.
Also, just to confirm - are the 2 threaded holes on top of the oil filter flange 1/4"NPT ?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ijcameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ijcameron* »_Nice buildup! Good to see some homebrew flava. 
I'm finishing my ABA project this week -* it has a WRX turbo top mounted on the log manifold (it's a Mitsubishi turbo - I think a TE05G ?). *I've heard it's compressor map is similar to a T3-super60 - when I dyno it, I'll know for sure. I'll post some pics of my setup to date if any of you are curious.
Anyhoo, my question is: what size are the oil supply threads on the Mitsubishi turbo? I think they are metric, but I'm clueless as to the size.
Also, just to confirm - are the 2 threaded holes on top of the oil filter flange 1/4"NPT ?
actually its a td04l-13t i have the same damn one! my boy with his wrx gave it too me after he upgraded to a momentum 40t(big 16g) then he upgraded again and gave me that too!
















p.s. show me pics...and um get it dynoed...before i got the bigger one i was hopin for 220whp with that one...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (ijcameron)*

The oil caps on top of the oil filter flanger at m10 x 1.00 pitch. The oil fitting on the turbo were m12x1.25 pitch (everything on the mitsu turbos are 1.25 pitch from what I have found)
I just bought a box of m10 x 1.25 pitch socket head cap bolts for mounting the turbo to the exhaust mani. If you need some, let me know. I got like 20 of them left.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_me? it does, but it also went to my boost gauge. 
That was temporary. It was later hooked to the brake booster line where there is a green cap from the factory. The DV was then hooked directly to the manifold.

It went to your boost gauge??? I'm guessing you have the boost gauge hooked up between the wastegate and turbo now correct?


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
I just bought a box of m10 x 1.25 pitch socket head cap bolts for mounting the turbo to the exhaust mani. If you need some, let me know. I got like 20 of them left.

Sure! Send me a PM if you don't mind, with a price you think is fair and I'll be glad to take them.
Iain


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (ijcameron)*

PM Sent
Got my new header flange from http://www.techtonicstuning.com today, tacked up the manifold to it and took it down to 1st-try. Should be done being welded by Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_The oil caps on top of the oil filter flanger at m10 x 1.00 pitch. The oil fitting on the turbo were m12x1.25 pitch (everything on the mitsu turbos are 1.25 pitch from what I have found)


How are you building the oil supply line to your turbo? I tried looking in Jegs, Summit etc catalogs, the m12x1.25 to AN-4 adaptor is a rare bird. The only place I found with one was Hahn Racecraft. I imagine it's in the Aeroquip catalog, I'll make a trip to the speed shop this week if I can't dig one up.
EDIT: n/m, i found them at http://www.anplumbing.com/shop...etric
I've ordered from these guys before and they are prompt and legit.


_Modified by ijcameron at 3:16 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

brake lines w/ ferrell fittings work well for feeds.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (ijcameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ijcameron* »_
EDIT: n/m, i found them at http://www.anplumbing.com/shop...etric
I've ordered from these guys before and they are prompt and legit.

_Modified by ijcameron at 3:16 PM 3-31-2007_

Thats exactly where I got them from. Cost me $25 for 2 fitttings plus shipping, but its worth it I guess!
I got the car up and running yesterday!! The new header flange came in from Techtonics earlier in the week so I did a mock up, tacked the mani to the header flanger and took it back down to 1st-try to have him TIG it up. I didn't take any pictures, but I did set the headflange on a band saw for about a half hour to get any little bends and tweaks that may have occured during welding. 
The manifold sealed up perfectly, the rest of the car was put together so it was time for a drive! I got to say, it pulled really really well. RIght now the wastegate is set at 8psi and I did some VAG logging to see what was going on internally, just to make sure the c2 chip was doing its job








Of course, it was working perfectly and made the car feel like it was turbo from the factory. BIG BIG thumbs up to C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also logged some the intake temps to see how much heat soak was affecting running conditions. Here were the results I saw:
Ambient temp: 60 deg fahrenheit
Idle temp (at its highest): 97 deg
Cruise temp (at its lowest): 72.5 deg
After some consistnat boosting: 89 deg. 
I have no idea what the temp of the air is directly after the compressor of the turbo, so I really can't give an efficiency rating, but it does seem TOO horrible. I do have the scoop and the scoop block off plate still in place, so no air was directly coming into the intercooler yet. We'll see what the difference is once I modify that. 
Also, there are a few little vibrations I have to hunt down. I know I have to modify the wastegate slightly as its vibrating off the firewall underboost. But so far, so good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

sweet man!
im doing my install this friday/saturday
is your turbo oil and water cooled?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

its oil and water cooled. Right now I'm just running the oil cooling, but I plan on hooking up the water cooling as well.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

one more picture of the final setup.








Also, I started having a strange issue. I worked with the wastegate actuater and upon putting it back in the car, it was only boosting to about 5psi. All the Tbolt connections were nice and snug so I thought maybe the wastegate flap wasn't closing all the way, so I spaced the actuater back a little bit. Then it began to spike to 10, then go back down to 5. Anyone have any ideas of what this may be? 
If worse comes to worse, I may just put it back to where I was running 5psi and throw on an MBC. I'll see how the car feels this week.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (nfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfx* »_
It went to your boost gauge??? I'm guessing you have the boost gauge hooked up between the wastegate and turbo now correct?

That is the last place I would hook it up to.
First off if the line to the gauge began to leak, it would cause the turbo to overboost.
Second of all, that would not show you the actual boost going into the engine, after the IC and all the piping, which is the amount that actually matters. 
The green cap was perfect, and I would recommend it to anyone else looking for a good place to tap off of.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_brake lines w/ ferrell fittings work well for feeds.

Thats how we made my feed line. Pick the ends you need, and the diameter you want. Plus you can screw a restrictor into the turbo and the line into the restrictor if you need one. Very cheap alternative to steel braided.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_That is the last place I would hook it up to.
First off if the line to the gauge began to leak, it would cause the turbo to overboost.
Second of all, that would not show you the actual boost going into the engine, after the IC and all the piping, which is the amount that actually matters. 
The green cap was perfect, and I would recommend it to anyone else looking for a good place to tap off of.

all good points. thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

